# OHSS Research study



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Dr Bill Newman a Clinical Genetics doctor and Dr Lamiya Mohiyiddeen, a Consultant in Reproductive Medicine oth working at St Mary's Hospital in Manchester are undertaking a research study to find the cause of ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS). We are interested to hear from women who had a severe reaction to their ovarian stimulation treatment resulting in a hospital stay. In some severe cases this may have required a stay on ITU.We believe that inherited (genetic) factors may be important in why some women experience this frightening dramatic side effect.Contact Bill on [email protected] or Lamiya on [email protected] if you would like more information about the study


----------

